# Ryobi Circular Saw csb122



## CareBear (Nov 3, 2007)

You can usually tell from the box if there is a case. I don't mean by reading the list of contents; I mean by looking at the box and and seeing if a case can fit in it. 

Also, when I look at the Ryobi web site and compare the circular saws, the list the CSB122 as *not* having a case and only the CSB141LZK as having a case.


----------



## ehoez (May 12, 2008)

yeah, also try ebay, sometimes good deals on there


----------

